# Skunk in live trap... then what???



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

The head shot has gone both ways for me, sometimes good sometimes not. I watched a video of a trapper that used a pellet gun, high velocity and a broadside lung shot. That worked the best for me


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I usually let my junior apprentice take care of it for me. If however I don't have a junior apprentice, I usually go out and find one!

Usually with a conibear set, they lose control of themselves. So, to answer the above question, conni's have NOT limited the spraying abilities!!!! Just an fyi

I too have been using a high power pellet gun on the line from time to time with very great success. I have not however tested it on a skunk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Buddy shot one in the lungs with 17HMR. Seemingly instant stone dead. Must have blown the juice right out of it. Didnt "spray" but definitely cleared the region!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I shot one in a live trap --once--. Long story. I will never ever do that again.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I can speak from more than a few experiences. 1) I got cage trapped skunks covered with a tarp and loaded in the pickup. Made the short trip to a local lake and took it out to the end of the dock and slowly lowered it. The odor was immediate. Oily circles of essence popped up around the tarp and I had a very stinky tarp to take back home. Never again. 2) Shot them while in the cage trap. They don't exactly pose broadside for a rib shot. Hitting them with a shot that WONT get the glands pumping was never a high percentage deal. 3) I used acetone in a hypodermic syringe/needle quite a bit and it was highly effective, but I always had a lot more traps to check and SLOW is the only way to make injection work. After years of trying everything I just shot to kill with a .22 and came back in a couple of days when I could stand to get close without gagging. Used tomato juice and baking soda a lot when I caught skunks. FWIW...A big, fully prime skunk + the essence from both glands makes one worth about $20.00. I'd still rather not catch them .


----------

